# failed to emerge madwifi-ng

## piremi

my wireless adapter chipset is AR5212.

My kernel already contains ath5k. I just want to use madwifi but I failed to emerge it like following.

```

localhost ~ # emerge madwifi-ng

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529

 * madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r10

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529 ...

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_rate/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_rate/minstrel/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529 ...

 * Preparing ath_hal module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all 

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/ah_os.o

  HOSTCC  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/uudecode

  UUDECODE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/i386-elf.bin

  UNMANGLE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/i386-elf.hal.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/ath_hal.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10'

 * Preparing wlan module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all 

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/if_media.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_beacon.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_crypto.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_none.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_input.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_node.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_output.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_power.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_proto.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_scan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_wireless.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_linux.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_linux.c: In function 'ieee80211_vlan_vattach':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_linux.c:181: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'vlan_rx_register'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_linux.c:182: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'vlan_rx_add_vid'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_linux.c:183: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'vlan_rx_kill_vid'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211/ieee80211_linux.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529/net80211] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3553:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2714:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3553:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2714:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4030.20090529/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4030-20090529'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Here is my emerge information just in case.

```

localhost ~ # emerge --info madwifi-ng

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Mar 2010 04:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

And this is my make.conf file.

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

#default USE flags

USE="-gtk -gnome -minimal kde qt3 qt4 cdr dvd alsa lock"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

anybody any idea would be welcomed.

 :Very Happy: 

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Rexilion

I haven't found a fix yet, my first guess was that you need to enable some CONFIG_*VLAN* option in the kernel. But it seems that it doesn't build because of the kernel version:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262761

----------

## piremi

thanx anyway. 

by the way, you think it would be a kind of bug?

----------

## Rexilion

No, it's not a bug I think. It's more that the kernel changed and madwifi didn't   :Confused: 

You could try:

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4100.20090929

and see if it works?

----------

## Ant P.

A new version of madwifi-ng was added today, you could try that.

----------

## NathanZachary

Do you have ath5k in your kernel, or as a module?

----------

## piremi

Dear Rexilion, Nathan

I am kind of newbie of linux, of course with gentoo as well. 

I just wrote your reply and follow like this :  

emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4100.20090929

and system told me : 

!!! 'net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4100.20090929' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

maybe I did something wrong or I misunderstood it. 

wasn't it what you mean, Rexilion?

FYI, I compiled the ath5k as a module. Should I remove it?

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> No, it's not a bug I think. It's more that the kernel changed and madwifi didn't  
> 
> You could try:
> 
> net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4100.20090929
> ...

 

----------

## NathanZachary

Firstly, if you want to emerge a certain version of madwifi-ng, you need to use =category/package-version:

```

emerge -av =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201

```

Secondly, you will get a warning about not being able to emerge it as it is masked by keywording, so you will need to add it to your key words file:

```

echo "net-wireless/madwifi-ng" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Note that the above command will give you the testing (~arch) version of madwifi-ng from here on out.

Thirdly, are you simply wanting to use madwifi-ng or do you think you need it?  I believe that your card is support simply by the ath5k driver in the kernel.  Therefore, you probably don't need madwifi-ng.  What connection manager are you using in attempt to use your wifi?

----------

## piremi

Hi there,

I removed the module 'ath5k' with following command :

#modprobe -r ath5k

and I ran the following to emerge the highest madwifi-ng :

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge madwifi-ng

It seemed to work but following error message occured again :

```

 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge madwifi-ng

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201

 * madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc injection kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r10

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201 ...

 * Applying madwifi-ng-injection-r3925.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/minstrel/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201 ...

 * Preparing ath_hal module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all 

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ah_os.o

  HOSTCC  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/uudecode

  UUDECODE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/i386-elf.bin

  UNMANGLE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/i386-elf.hal.o

/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ah_os.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3557:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2717:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3557:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2717:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Could you find any clue to solve my problem? 

I thank you all for the effort all the time.

----------

## NathanZachary

Again, is there a particular reason that you want to use the madwifi drivers instead of the ath5k kernel driver?  I would say that your best bet is to build the ath5k driver into the kernel (not as a module), and then use a network manager (wicd is nice if you are in a GTK+ environment) to connect to wireless networks.

----------

## piremi

Dear Nathan,

Thank you for your kind advice. 

I just start to study linux and wireless things. I focus on wireless security and madwifi is, I heard, that the key factor for wireless injection method.

That's why I have tried to set it up on my laptop. But I couldn't even start to work on my wireless adaptor because of the madwifi problem as you know.

Anyway, what am wondering is , do I have to remove the ath5k module for madwifi-ng?

Actually my laptop has a built-in wireless adaptor - ipw2200. I didn't configure for it and I installed pcmcia dwl-ag660 adaptor.

I used to use it with Ubuntu linux before. It was easy because I didn't need to do anything for it. 

This is some kind of challenge for me.  :Smile: 

Like I said, I really appreciate your help. I have worked with this for weeks  :Wink:  and I hope I can post my solution after solving my problem here.

Any advice would be welcomed!!

----------

## NathanZachary

madwifi is not really necessary for injection.  You can use the ath5k driver for monitor mode--which is required for packet injection--along with the aircrack-ng suite.  Therefore, I would strongly recommend that you just use the in-kernel ath5k driver (built-in, not as a module), and a network manager (like wicd) to get started.  If you need help with wicd, please let me know.  Once we get your card working, we can then move on to bigger and better things, such as packet injection via aircrack-ng or wireshark.

----------

## piremi

Dear Nathan,

I'm so glad to know I don't need madwifi!

By the way, I found out I couldn't make ath5k module in kernal while I worked with menuconfig. Built-in option isn't available with that. 

Is there another option?

It seems to work fine, though.

I can see 'wlan0' when I put the adapter into pcmcia slot. Doesn't it mean it works fine?

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

And could you let me know where I can get the idea of wicd?

I'm such a terrible beginner.  :Smile: 

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> madwifi is not really necessary for injection.  You can use the ath5k driver for monitor mode--which is required for packet injection--along with the aircrack-ng suite.  Therefore, I would strongly recommend that you just use the in-kernel ath5k driver (built-in, not as a module), and a network manager (like wicd) to get started.  If you need help with wicd, please let me know.  Once we get your card working, we can then move on to bigger and better things, such as packet injection via aircrack-ng or wireshark.

 

----------

## NathanZachary

That's very strange that it can't be built in, as I have it built in on my netbook.  Anyway, it does seem like it is working.  Using wicd is as simple as:

```

emerge -av wicd

```

Once it is installed, you will probably want to disable the network starting at boot time.  If you are using baselayout 1 (which is the stable branch), you will need to edit the file /etc/conf.d/rc.  If you are using baselayout2 and openRC (which are in the testing branch), you will need to edit the file /etc/rc.conf.  They are essentially the same file, but in different locations depending on your system.  The line you want to change is:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""

```

You will want to change that to:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

Then you want to add wicd to your rc:

```

rc-update add wicd default

```

That will start the daemon automatically upon boot.  Depending on your choice of window manager or desktop environment, the wicd client should start nicely for you.  Give me some more information about your WM or DE and we can go from there.  wicd is a very nice network manager which will handle both your ethernet and wifi connections beautifully and simply.  :Smile: 

----------

## piremi

Thank you, Nathan.

 I emerged wicd and changed /etc/conf.d/rc file.

 I am using KDE 4.3 Desktop. (Honestly, I'm not sure this is what you mean as WM or DE  :Smile:  I started to work with gentoo 3 weeks ago and it took 2 weeks for setting up my KDE. he he

----------

## NathanZachary

KDE stands for the K Desktop Environment.  A window manager (or WM) is one component of a desktop environment, and is responsible for drawing the containers in which applications run.  Some people (like me) prefer installing all the components individually (as with Openbox, Fluxbox, PekWM, et cetera), while others like full desktop suites (like KDE, GNOME, Xfce, or LXDE).  Since you are using KDE, wicd should automatically show up in your panel.  When you click on it, the GUI should be launched, and you can easily configure your network connections.  :Smile:   If you have any questions, comments, or concerns regarding wicd (or anything else really), please feel free to ask.

----------

## piremi

Thank you for all your effort , Nathan.

By the way, I have a problem again. I think you mentioned that wicd needs GTK environment. My USE flag includes '-gtk' .( I just followed the gentoo handbook.  :Sad:   )

I have read wicd man page that it needs GTK. That's why I can't find wicd in my KDE panel. 

Probably I should update my all packages for GTK. 

Any IDEA?

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> KDE stands for the K Desktop Environment.  A window manager (or WM) is one component of a desktop environment, and is responsible for drawing the containers in which applications run.  Some people (like me) prefer installing all the components individually (as with Openbox, Fluxbox, PekWM, et cetera), while others like full desktop suites (like KDE, GNOME, Xfce, or LXDE).  Since you are using KDE, wicd should automatically show up in your panel.  When you click on it, the GUI should be launched, and you can easily configure your network connections.   If you have any questions, comments, or concerns regarding wicd (or anything else really), please feel free to ask.

 

----------

## NathanZachary

As you are using KDE, there are alternatives to wicd.  I just happen to think wicd is the most user-friendly network manager, and considering I use GTK+ environments, it's no big deal.  If you don't mind having the GTK libraries on your system, then I would still suggest wicd.  You don't need to have GTK support in other applications if you don't want it.  To get it just for wicd, issue the following (as root):

```

echo "net-misc/wicd gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

You can then use emerge -av wicd to see what packages it wants, and make your decision.  :Smile: 

----------

## piremi

Thank you very much, Nathan. 

Now I see my wireless connection in wicd  :Smile: 

One thing I'm worring about is what if I left my pcmcia wireless adapter home. Because my built-in wireless - that is ipw2200 - seems not working  :Sad: 

Anyway, I'll take care of it by my self.

I thank you for your all efforts again, Nathan. God bless with you!

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> As you are using KDE, there are alternatives to wicd.  I just happen to think wicd is the most user-friendly network manager, and considering I use GTK+ environments, it's no big deal.  If you don't mind having the GTK libraries on your system, then I would still suggest wicd.  You don't need to have GTK support in other applications if you don't want it.  To get it just for wicd, issue the following (as root):
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "net-misc/wicd gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ...

 

----------

## NathanZachary

You will essentially need to build the support for your ipw2200 into the kernel, and also the firmware:

```

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

```

then it should show up.  :Smile:   You will also need to do some configuring within wicd to let it know which interface to use.

----------

## piremi

I have tried to test iptables and found out it couldn't be run because of lack of ip_tables module.

So I just configured the modules which related to netfilters in my kernel source and rebooted it.

Lately I had tried to emerge madwifi-ng just because I was curious and I did it successfully minutes ago. 

Is madwifi-ng associated with iptables or netfilters?

Anyway, I just want to report it.

I'll figure it out and report it again.

To Nathan,

I successfully configured my ipw2200 due to your help!

Thank you very much again!

----------

## NathanZachary

You're very welcome, and please let me know if you have any further questions.  :Smile: 

----------

## divago

Hi all

me too got some similar problem while emerging mawifi-ng

i need to use wpa_supplicant on my eth0 at work; BUT i'm using wireless (with WEP key) at home

i would be happy to configure both eth0 and wlan0 with wpa_supplicant but actually does'nt work;

wireless work fine with iwconfig but i need to change /etc/conf.d/net file everytime i go home/work

i tried and i'd wish to use wpa_supplicant for both eth0 at work and wlan0 at home; but if i use modules=( "wpa_supplicant") wireless does'nt work :\

if i use (in my /etc/conf.d/net file)

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

wireless just does'nt work; ifconfig show wlan0 with no IP (in dhcp) and navigation is impossible (ping drop, no dns, etc)

if i use

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"
```

(as adviced in wiki, in gentoo installing guide, etc) it state me "no drivers present"

i re-emerged wpa_supplicant with madwifi use and tried emerging madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools but gave me those errors:

```
* ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all
```

error log file:

```
 * CPV:  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.32-gentoo-r7

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201 ...

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                         [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                     [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                    [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                    [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...               [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/minstrel/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...           [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...               [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...             [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201 ...

 * Preparing ath_hal module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ah_os.o

  HOSTCC  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/uudecode

  UUDECODE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/i386-elf.bin

  UNMANGLE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/i386-elf.hal.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "__kmalloc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "register_sysctl_table" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "proc_dointvec" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "jiffies" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "printk" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "memcmp" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "unregister_sysctl_table" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "vsnprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "kfree" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "snprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "__udelay" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:8: error: variable '__this_module' has initializer but incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:9: error: unknown field 'name' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:9: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:9: warning: (near initialization for '__this_module')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:10: error: unknown field 'init' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:10: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:10: warning: (near initialization for '__this_module')

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:14: error: unknown field 'arch' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:14: error: 'MODULE_ARCH_INIT' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:14: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.c:14: warning: (near initialization for '__this_module')

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3526:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2696:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4119-20100201'
```

(sorry for the pretty big output... xD )

my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_900_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Jun 2010 08:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

and my /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-ipv6 gtk gnome alsa X -qt3 -qt4 -arts cdr dvd hal dbus -kde"

LINGUAS="it"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"
```

btw now if i try starting wlan0 with wpa_supplicant it states me:

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM]: Operation not supported

Failed to initialize driver interface
```

maybe it's connected??

as a lasting note i'm pretty noobish at gentoo; used fedora for 2 years at work, then gentoo for a month, then stopped using linux for 1 and half year

started again using gentoo two weeks ago (after 3 days "install, configure, trash" ubuntu and a week of fedora);

i'm using gnome and not planning in using Network Manager nor WICD (but i know they could be useful, i just fear they could do something bad with work's wpa_supplicant and vpn configuration)

and i use kernel i made with no modules (but i got support for atheros 5xxx in kernel of course; remember: wireless _work_ with iwconfig, it's just wpa_supplicant does'nt work with it ;_; but work fine with eth0 wired interface xD)

TY for your help, anyway =)

Edit

dunno if you could need it, and i don't whanna spam endless log, btw this is my lspci for wireless card:

```
# lspci | grep Atheros

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
```

----------

